# Personal Finance Software for Mexico & US expenses



## gemdomer (Sep 14, 2011)

Does anyone have experience with a good personal finance software that allows you to track bank accounts, income, expenses, etc in both USD and MXN? My job pays me in pesos but my husband gets paid in dollars.

If it does business finance as well that would be a bonus.


----------



## rckrckr (Jan 12, 2010)

I don't know if it has all the features you need, but Quicken can track in many currencies, including MXN - just indicate in the set up of each account which currency you want.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

gemdomer said:


> Does anyone have experience with a good personal finance software that allows you to track bank accounts, income, expenses, etc in both USD and MXN? My job pays me in pesos but my husband gets paid in dollars.
> 
> If it does business finance as well that would be a bonus.


I use GnuCash. It is a free, open source software. It comes in Windows, Mac OS X, and Linux versions. It handles multiple currencies very easily. I have two peso accounts and multiple dollar accounts and it all works really well. I switched from Quicken which would not handle multiple currencies at all (at least in the Macversion it wouldn't). I like GnuCash a lot better. It is fully double entry. It was easy to learn to use mostly. The currency conversion is handled with "Price Editor" that keeps a record of the fluctuating value of a currency. Stock or fund prices are handled with the same editor.


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

Quicken is not a good accounting program, it is a very good money management program. To be considered an accounting program it must be a double entry system. As we have more and more international banking you will find more and more accounting programs that will do the job.

FYI, one of the first places that new programs arrive is in the shareware or freeware market. Shareware.com; tucows.com and zdnet.com have some of the best choices.


----------

